# moving to oliva town in spain can anyone tell me anything about its primary schools?



## beckysunbeam (Feb 24, 2011)

hi im becky, we are moving to oliva town in valencia, i have a 4 yr old daughter and would like to make the transition as easy as poss for her, does anyone know of any primary schools in that area, if so could you pls let me know the name and if its a state school? im new to a computer and found this site to look like its very helpfull, thank you for your time xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

beckysunbeam said:


> hi im becky, we are moving to oliva town in valencia, i have a 4 yr old daughter and would like to make the transition as easy as poss for her, does anyone know of any primary schools in that area, if so could you pls let me know the name and if its a state school? im new to a computer and found this site to look like its very helpfull, thank you for your time xxx


I can't help specifically but here's a link to the town website Ajuntament d'Oliva

I do live in the Valencia region though, so I can help in a general way regarding state schools

children start school at age 3 in_ infantil_ (infants), and usually your child will go to the school nearest your home, unless it is already full 

they study in Castellano (Spanish) & Valenciano (the local language)

the school day in my town is 9am to 4.30pm, with a short (30 min) break at 11am & a long one from 12.30 to 3pm (this can vary slightly from town to town)

some children in _infantil_ only do the morning, but some go home for lunch & return in the afternoon, others stay at school for lunch
_
primaria_ (primary) school starts at age 6 - before that it isn't obligatory


----------



## Ally&Dave (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Becky, How are you getting on with the school and the new life in Oliva? How did your daughter accommodate? 

I'm asking because we're moving to Oliva on 1st October and we're getting a bit worried. Our kids aged 6 and 5 will need to start school, they don't ..yet speak any spanish, they have no friends...


----------



## andreachud (May 25, 2011)

Hi all
I know this is an old post but we are also planning on the move to Gandia in a few months and it would be nice for some advice on the move. Would love to chat to other mums in the area also x


----------

